# Tarpon painting



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey my name is Trevor. I am currently without a job and decided to do some painting. I recide in the houston area. if anybody would like a custom painting done for a reasonable price and turnaround. let me know. this is my first one and it is unfinished. it has an abstract background. let know what yall think or pm me. :cheers:


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I would vote no on the lava lamps. The tarpon looks cool!!


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

2 more


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm not really groovin' on the lava lamp theme either, but you've definitely got some talent. Let's see some of your other work.


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

Paint is Mars black oil base. on future paintings i will seal the wood so that the oil dosent seep out over time. the background was a painting that i did a few years ago with latex and acrylic. it used to have a bunch of small circles in between the bubbles and kinda looked like some sort of cell structure..it grew old.. but the good thing was that it was painted on clear shipping tape..so i pulled it up and started painting this tarpon a few days ago..thanks for the feedback..Im about to start on a few more paintings of the texas inshore species...ill be sure to post em up..trev


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

spec


----------

